# Has anyone used Fuciderm Gel on their dog? Poppy's reaction to it.



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

When I brought Poppy home from the vets today following the removal of her lump, I was given some Fuciderm Gel.

The operation site was "clipped" (according to the vet) but the skin is so smooth where the fur was removed maybe it was shaved. It's a large area which goes right up to her ear. The vet told me that right by her ear she had a "rash" and to use the Fuciderm Gel.

Since coming home I have put the recommended "band" cut from the panty part of a pair of tights on Poppy which the vet suggested to stop her scratching. It's sort of rolled up into a narrower band now but it seems to be doing the job and it's nice and soft, not tight, and lets the air get to the wound.










Poppy's barely moved all evening, just from her bed to the sofa really. She's not dopey from the GA though. I've carried her over to a grassy area for a wee as I can't use her collar and lead yet but she's just lying down, wont move at all (so no wee since 8.30 this morning). I put this down to the band round her neck as she absolutely hates anything on her other than her normal collar, she's not the sort you could put a coat on and she wont wear a harness so I wasn't really surprised.

I moved the band to check everything's OK and saw how red this area of "rash" is. I also noticed that some of the fur from her ear seemed to be stuck in with the stitches, not matted with blood or anything but as though it was caught in the stitch. I wondered if this is why she's hardly moved so I've cut that bit of hair but will leave it for the vet to sort out on Friday as I don't want to do any damage.



















As it looks so sore I got a little of the Fuciderm Gel and as soon as I put it on where she has the rash she immediately jerked her head away, I hadn't even got as far as trying to dab it or rub it in, it was as the gel touched the rash. She ran into her bed and started digging around, the sort of digging she does when she's excited and I was wondering if it's so sore that applying the gel has really hurt. I've tried a couple of times but she just keeps jerking her head and giving me those sort of frightened wild eyes.

Has anyone had this experience with Fuciderm Gel, or any thoughts?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have used it on Roo a lot, he will flinch and pull away but I think it's because it's cool and stings. My vets recommend you apply it before dinner or a walk so they are quickly distracted. Rubbing it in also helps get the sting over with.

Her redness isn't too bad I wouldn't be massively worried if she refuses to have it on, but you can always ring your vets and ask they should tell you over the phone if you can monitor it instead.

Oh also, you should apply it very very thinly too


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have used it on Roo a lot, he will flinch and pull away but I think it's because it's cool and stings. My vets recommend you apply it before dinner or a walk so they are quickly distracted. Rubbing it in also helps get the sting over with.
> 
> Her redness isn't too bad I wouldn't be massively worried if she refuses to have it on, but you can always ring your vets and ask they should tell you over the phone if you can monitor it instead.


Thanks GS. STING! That was the word I was looking for, I just couldn't bring it to mind - senior moment .

Reading the leaflet it says to wear one-use disposable gloves to apply it. That sort of thing always makes me wonder what it can do to your skin if it's supposed to be treating a skin condition.

I'll see how it goes in the morning. She's really fallen out with me so hopefully she'll have forgiven me in the morning and we can try again. Failing that I'll discuss it with the vet on Friday. I think it was prescribed as a precaution anyway.


----------



## ozonelove (Aug 27, 2012)

fuciderm is a steroids based cream that will help with mild irritation caused by "clipper rash" as mentioned above it does sting a little on application. in relation to clipping and shaving vets don't use razors..the clippers are like hair dressers ones and are able to take the hair down to a length that's level with the skin. hope this helps...ps you should be using gloves with the cream.the gloves are to stop the steroid being absorbed into your skin instead of the dogs...making it less effective .


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

To me the 'rash' seems like a clipper 'burn' where they have clipped a little too short and it has nicked the skin if that makes sense, pretty much a razor burn that we can get from shaving. Now I haven't personally used fuciderm on myself but I know for the first 24hrs after giving myself razor burn (a common occurence) if I try to put ANYTHING on it even mild moistoriser it hurts like hell so maybe wait until tomorrow and try again?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

I've used it on my dog's and Louie does not like it, she recognises the tube and does a runner, but it does the job, I agree with very very thinly spread and use gloves if applying multiple times a day.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

ozonelove said:


> fuciderm is a steroids based cream that will help with mild irritation caused by "clipper rash" as mentioned above it does sting a little on application.* in relation to clipping and shaving vets don't use razors..*the clippers are like hair dressers ones and are able to take the hair down to a length that's level with the skin. hope this helps...ps you should be using gloves with the cream.the gloves are to stop the steroid being absorbed into your skin instead of the dogs...making it less effective .


Thanks for clearing that up.



Kittenfostermummy said:


> *To me the 'rash' seems like a clipper 'burn' where they have clipped a little too short and it has nicked the skin if that makes sense, pretty much a razor burn that we can get from shaving.* Now I haven't personally used fuciderm on myself but I know for the first 24hrs after giving myself razor burn (a common occurence) if I try to put ANYTHING on it even mild moistoriser it hurts like hell so maybe wait until tomorrow and try again?!


That's what I was thinking, not enough to make it bleed but enough to maybe scrape the skin. Must be really sore.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Modwyn said:


> I've used it on my dog's and Louie does not like it, she recognises the tube and does a runner, but it does the job, I agree with very very thinly spread and use gloves if applying multiple times a day.


Blimey, sounds like scary stuff .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuciderm is not just an antibiotic its also got corticosteroids in it as well.
As far as Ive always been told it shouldnt be used on open wounds. Just checked up on Noah Compendium to be sure and found this which seems to confirm it

Corticosteroids may delay wound healing and the immunosuppressant action may weaken resistance to or exacerbate existing infections. In the presence of viral infections, steroids may worsen or hasten the progress of the disease.

Do not use in animals with hypersensitivity to any of the components. Discontinue use if hypersensitivity develops to the product.

Uses

For the topical treatment of surface pyoderma in the dog, such as acute moist dermatitis ('hot spots') and intertrigo (skin fold dermatitis).

Personally I would keep it well away from the incision and suture line and just use it on the skin area around it.

I would also only use it if you really have too.

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Fuciderm® Gel 0.5% w/w Fusidic acid, 0.1% w/w Betamethasone - Contraindications, warnings, etc


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> To me the 'rash' seems like a clipper 'burn' where they have clipped a little too short and it has nicked the skin if that makes sense, pretty much a razor burn that we can get from shaving. Now I haven't personally used fuciderm on myself but I know for the first 24hrs after giving myself razor burn (a common occurence) if I try to put ANYTHING on it even mild moistoriser it hurts like hell so maybe wait until tomorrow and try again?!


I would say thats exactly what it is they have gone too close with the clippers and caused it you can still get a type of razor burn even with clippers. I have to have the dogs shaved for regular blood tests and my normal vet is brill and I usually never have it, however on a couple of occasions when he hasnt done it they have done the same thing clippered it too close. Iv e just used aloe vera gel 100% and thats done the trick just on the surrounding area not on the incision and suture line though.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I get eczema on my eyelids, everything irritates and docs wont give me anything stronger that 1% hydrocortisone.....reluctantly which doesnt help.
I then use fuciderm which reduces itch and inflammation straight away and completely rids me of it within days.
Fab stuff use it frequently for all kinds as do my colleagues.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Fuciderm is not just an antibiotic its also got corticosteroids in it as well.
> As far as Ive always been told it shouldnt be used on open wounds. Just checked up on Noah Compendium to be sure and found this which seems to confirm it
> 
> Corticosteroids may delay wound healing and the immunosuppressant action may weaken resistance to or exacerbate existing infections. In the presence of viral infections, steroids may worsen or hasten the progress of the disease.
> ...





Sled dog hotel said:


> I would say thats exactly what it is they have gone too close with the clippers and caused it you can still get a type of razor burn even with clippers. I have to have the dogs shaved for regular blood tests and my normal vet is brill and I usually never have it, however on a couple of occasions when he hasnt done it they have done the same thing clippered it too close. Iv e just used aloe vera gel 100% and thats done the trick just on the surrounding area not on the incision and suture line though.


It's not for the incision or suture line SDH, it's for the clipper burn right by her ear .


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Nurse at work accidently gave a dog a clipper rash over his scrotum the other day when clipping him for neutering


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> It's not for the incision or suture line SDH, it's for the clipper burn right by her ear .


Should be OK then, I was worried it had gone on the incision and suture line.
Just keep an eye on it as it does say some dogs can be hyper sensitive, this lot have had clipper burns and aloe vera gel does the trick otherwise.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't bother wearing gloves. If Rupert can have it on his skin I don't care about my hands for 20 seconds before I was it off.

Usually it works wonders but I think Roo is near enough resistant to it


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

It doesn't look quite so angry this morning so I shall ditch the Fuciderm Gel. I have remembered, however, that I have some MooGoo cream that I first discovered in Australia a few years ago, all natural and originally made for healing cows' udders and then adapted for skin problems in humans. I got the eczema and psoriasis version and as I occasionally use it on myself I know it doesn't sting, plus I'd previously asked them if it is OK to use on dogs. So I've used that this morning and after initially thinking I was going to put the other stuff on again which would sting she backed away, but once I managed to get it on she was fine and allowed me to gently rub it in.

It's a very interesting site if anyone wants to look Home | MooGoo Skincare.

Thinking about it, the Fuciderm Gel cost me over £17 for a small tube yesterday. The large tube of MooGoo cream, including postage from Australia, probably didn't cost that much.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Should be OK then, I was worried it had gone on the incision and suture line.
> Just keep an eye on it as it does say some dogs can be hyper sensitive, this lot have had clipper burns and aloe vera gel does the trick otherwise.


As she seems to have some of the fur off her ears caught up in either the incision or the stitches, would you get her back to the vets today or wait until tomorrow morning's appointment.



> I also noticed that some of the fur from her ear seemed to be stuck in with the stitches, not matted with blood or anything but as though it was caught in the stitch. I wondered if this is why she's hardly moved so I've cut that bit of hair but will leave it for the vet to sort out on Friday as I don't want to do any damage.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks DG, I've just ordered Rupert the Irritable Skin one, hope its £20 well spent I'd love something to work for him that is non steroid


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Thanks DG, I've just ordered Rupert the Irritable Skin one, hope its £20 well spent I'd love something to work for him that is non steroid


You're very welcome GS. I hope it works for Rupert. I'm always on the lookout for natural things for myself, just wish I'd thought about it yesterday and told the vet I'd rather try that. Probably wouldn't have been impressed anyway, I think they like to stick to what science tells them.

Even if it doesn't help Rupert you will have a great cream in your medical box for anyone else to use if need be.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> You're very welcome GS. I hope it works for Rupert. I'm always on the lookout for natural things for myself, just wish I'd thought about it yesterday and told the vet I'd rather try that. Probably wouldn't have been impressed anyway, I think they like to stick to what science tells them.
> 
> Even if it doesn't help Rupert you will have a great cream in your medical box for anyone else to use if need be.


Indeed, and I can understand their logic, using something that *definitely* will work. Like I said though I think Roo is becoming immune to Fuciderm. In tiny doses stuff is more passable I guess. Hopefully the MooGoo will work on my shin if it doesn't on Rupert anyway


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> As she seems to have some of the fur off her ears caught up in either the incision or the stitches, would you get her back to the vets today or wait until tomorrow morning's appointment.


Do you know if they have given her a long acting antibiotic shot? My vets did when kobi had a lump of his leg a few months ago and they also sent him home on AB cover too. If shes protected by ABs then she shouldnt be at risk of infection.

Its a bit naughty really and I dont know how they managed to get hair caught in the suture line as really it should be clean shaven and cleaned before the incision is made to help reduce possibilities of infection.
In theory the hair caught in it could cause infection. Might be an idea to ring the surgery and tell them your concerns and see what they say if it should be sorted today or OK to do it tomorrow when shes due back.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Do you know if they have given her a long acting antibiotic shot? My vets did when kobi had a lump of his leg a few months ago and they also sent him home on AB cover too. If shes protected by ABs then she shouldnt be at risk of infection.
> 
> Its a bit naughty really and I dont know how they managed to get hair caught in the suture line as really it should be clean shaven and cleaned before the incision is made to help reduce possibilities of infection.
> In theory the hair caught in it could cause infection. Might be an idea to ring the surgery and tell them your concerns and see what they say if it should be sorted today or OK to do it tomorrow when shes due back.


Thanks SDH.

Looking at the detailed receipt, the general anaesthetic is broken down then there is a Loxicom injection and Loxicom oral brought home, used as pain relief. No other meds apart from the Fuciderm Gel.

I rang the surgery earlier and spoke to the other vet who seems to think that the fur might be caught in the knots of the stitches. I can't really tell and Poppy's not keen on me keep messing with that area, probably thinks I'm going to cause more stinging with the gel. The vet said it's OK to leave it until tomorrow morning. Hopefully it is just caught in the stitches.

As the fur on her ears is long I can sort of understand what's happened, but it really is something that shouldn't have happened. Surely her ear should have been moved back completely out of the way when suturing, plus considering how far up they clipped they don't seem to have gone so far to the sides of the incision.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> Thanks SDH.
> 
> Looking at the detailed receipt, the general anaesthetic is broken down then there is a Loxicom injection and Loxicom oral brought home, used as pain relief. No other meds apart from the Fuciderm Gel.
> 
> ...


You would think so wouldnt you, thats the whole point of shaving a wide area round the incision in the first place, to prevent such things and the risk of hair in the area that can cause infection. Still at least you have put your mind at rest now and run it past them to see if it needs sorting immediately or not. Maybe as the worst clipper burn looks a fair way from the suture line just use something like aloe gel or the stuff you have. Thats all I do the odd occasion when they have had it. Otherwise the razor burn area often starts to itch and encourages scratching and they can catch the stitches and suture line in the process.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> You would think so wouldnt you, thats the whole point of shaving a wide area round the incision in the first place, to prevent such things and the risk of hair in the area that can cause infection. Still at least you have put your mind at rest now and run it past them to see if it needs sorting immediately or not. Maybe as the worst clipper burn looks a fair way from the suture line just use something like aloe gel or the stuff you have. Thats all I do the odd occasion when they have had it. Otherwise the razor burn area often starts to itch and encourages scratching and they can catch the stitches and suture line in the process.


Been for Poppy's first check up this morning. Everything is fine and healing nicely. Vet took her temp and thought she was "a bit warm" so I will keep an eye on her.

I mentioned her reaction to the Fuciderm Gel and that I'd been using some cream I had which seems to be helping and doesn't cause her to jerk away like the FG. She said to try again but to be honest unless it shows signs of any infection I'll stick to the cream, it's anti-fungal, anti-inflammatory and wound healing and seems to be doing the job nicely.

I mentioned to the vet about the hair that had got caught and she gently pulled it and it all came away. She reassured me that she had cleaned the area thoroughly and checked everything. The fur on Poppy's ears is quite long and it seems as though it's just got caught on the stitches with general movement following the op. I feel a bit guilty now that I doubted them in the first place , I should have known better because they are really very good at this practice, and lovely people too.

Biopsy results not yet through but she will ring me when they are, possibly Monday or Tuesday. Stitches out next Friday . Still only short walks for now, poor Poppy's aching to get back to the beach and have a run around and meeting her friends. She had to make do with zoomies in the living room this morning.

I feel a bit like I've been through the wringer this week, I think I need to admit I've been a bit of a worrywart this week, hopefully I'll relax a bit more now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> Been for Poppy's first check up this morning. Everything is fine and healing nicely. Vet took her temp and thought she was "a bit warm" so I will keep an eye on her.
> 
> I mentioned her reaction to the Fuciderm Gel and that I'd been using some cream I had which seems to be helping and doesn't cause her to jerk away like the FG. She said to try again but to be honest unless it shows signs of any infection I'll stick to the cream, it's anti-fungal, anti-inflammatory and wound healing and seems to be doing the job nicely.
> 
> ...


Glad its all sorted and they are happy with the OP site. Just keep an eye on the suture line to make sure there is no excessive redness, discharge and the stitches are not pulling and getting inflammed around them as she heals. Also that there is no swelling too. Any signs that there is heat on/ around the site that is warmer or hotter then the other skin too.

Im sure she will be fine dogs heal a lot quicker and better then we do after Ops in the main. wont be long especially when the hair starts to grow back and likely you wont see anything at all or even know anything was done.

Hope the biopsy reports OK, they always send it away usually just to make sure its pretty normal procedure to get it checked.

Your not being a worrywart too either, its always a stressful time when waiting for the op to be done, and then worrying if the stitches/healing is going to be OK after. Although Ive usually got a good idea on lumps and my vet usually has a very good idea and been right to once he has removed them and got a look at them, I never totally relax until the results are back.
My dogs have had so many off over the years, Ive lost count and they have always been nothing to worry about, although I still do at thetime of course suppose you wouldnt be human if you didnt worry to some degree.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> Been for Poppy's first check up this morning. Everything is fine and healing nicely. Vet took her temp and thought she was "a bit warm" so I will keep an eye on her.
> 
> I mentioned her reaction to the Fuciderm Gel and that I'd been using some cream I had which seems to be helping and doesn't cause her to jerk away like the FG. She said to try again but to be honest unless it shows signs of any infection I'll stick to the cream, it's anti-fungal, anti-inflammatory and wound healing and seems to be doing the job nicely.
> 
> ...


Hi DG, glad Poppy's doing okay; sounds like she's getting over it all quite well. Hopefully once the biopsy results are in and her stitches are removed you can start to relax again. I could not imagine having to keep Prince on short walks only, that would be the hardest part of it all!
Worrying's completely normal so don't feel bad about it at all, totally natural. Good luck for the results xox


----------

